# Oliver Bowles: What is zeal?



## Reformed Covenanter (May 3, 2022)

First then for the Grace it self, What is _Zeal?_

It is a holy Ardour kindled by the holy Spirit of God in the affections, improving a man to the utmost for God’s glory, and the Churches good; _Zelus est intensus gradus purae affectionis:_ It is not so much any one affection, as the intended degree of all. Affections are the motions of the Will, as carried out to the prosecution of good, or avoiding of evil: They are, as the Philosopher speaks, _exitus animae,_ the out-goings of the soul. What the Wheels are to the Cart, the Sinews to the Body, Wings to the Bird, the Wind to the Sails spread, such are the Affections to the Soule, implanted by God to carry it hither and thither as the objects do more or less affect. Man lies like a log, the soul moves not, but as the Affections stir. ...

For more, see Oliver Bowles: What is zeal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

